# Guess the car



## licenseplateman

Here's a thread which is going to be similar to the Guess the city ones 

Here you're going to the guess the car. The ones that guess it right will put up the next picture. Both pictures you took yourself and ones from the internet are allowed 

If you don't know the model you can guess the brand first. In one post you can guess a maximum of three cars.

Let's start with a very easy one


----------



## Satyricon84

Mercedes-Benz W108


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
:yes: your turn to post


----------



## Satyricon84

Guess the car


----------



## licenseplateman

Alfa Romeo Sprint?


----------



## Galro

Alfa Romoe Alfetta GT.


----------



## Satyricon84

Galro said:


> Alfa Romoe Alfetta GT.


Exact! It's your turn now!


----------



## Galro

Next guess then.


----------



## Satyricon84

Alpine A110


----------



## Galro

Satyricon84 said:


> Alpine A110


Yeah, right. Perhaps I should have chosen one a little bit harder. Your turn then!


----------



## Satyricon84

This was very easy, at least for me...

Guess the car


----------



## licenseplateman

Lancia Beta Monte Carlo?


----------



## Satyricon84

licenseplateman said:


> Lancia Beta Monte Carlo?


Exact


----------



## licenseplateman

:banana:
Now guess this one


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> :banana:
> Now guess this one


GAZ Volga 2401


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
Yes!


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> ^^
> Yes!


I have been many times in Russia, so this car was no problem recognizing for me, it is still very common. It's the Volvo 240 of Russia.





OK my contribution^^


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
I have no idea so I will guess a few brands 

Ford, Toyota, Fiat ???


----------



## licenseplateman

I couldn't wait to post a new picture so here's a new one :cheers:
You will have plenty of time to figure it out since I will probably go to bed in 10 minutes  It will probably be quite easy though and sorry for the small picture.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Pontiac Grand Safari Station Wagon


----------



## Satyricon84

Guess the car


----------



## licenseplateman

Oh my god 
I'm just going to guess some brands. Probably it's another Italian car? 

Alfa Romeo?
Fiat?
Maserati?

I have no idea :lol:


----------



## Satyricon84

none of them


----------



## licenseplateman

Not Italian?

How about...

Bentley?
Jaguar?
MG?


----------



## Satyricon84

licenseplateman said:


> Not Italian?
> 
> How about...
> 
> Bentley?
> Jaguar?
> MG?


hno: :lol:


----------



## licenseplateman

Maybe I should guess the country if that could be to help :lol:

French?
American?
German?


----------



## Satyricon84

American


----------



## licenseplateman

Ford?
Chevrolet?
Cadillac?


----------



## Halfpipesaur

Answer is in the filename, but that would be considered as cheating


----------



## Satyricon84

Halfpipesaur said:


> Answer is in the filename, but that would be considered as cheating


Yes, like this would be too easy...but we confide in the honesty of who wants to play


----------



## Satyricon84

licenseplateman said:


> Ford?
> Chevrolet?
> Cadillac?


Nein


----------



## licenseplateman

Chrysler?
Buick?
Lincoln?


----------



## Satyricon84

licenseplateman said:


> Chrysler?
> Buick?
> Lincoln?


Niet


----------



## licenseplateman

Pontiac?
Oldsmobile?
Dodge?


----------



## Satyricon84

licenseplateman said:


> Pontiac?
> Oldsmobile?
> Dodge?


No :baeh3:


----------



## Galro

The hood ornament looks similar to a Cadillac, Buick or LaSalle. Probably a Gm product then.


----------



## licenseplateman

:bash: :lol:

Existing or non-existing brand?

Plymouth?
LaSalle?
Oakland?


----------



## Satyricon84

Galro said:


> The hood ornament looks similar to a Cadillac, Buick or LaSalle. Probably a Gm product then.


Choose one ;-)


----------



## licenseplateman

I think I have found it 

Is it a LaSalle Sedan?


----------



## Satyricon84

licenseplateman said:


> :bash: :lol:
> 
> Existing or non-existing brand?
> 
> Plymouth?
> LaSalle?
> Oakland?


LaSalle  Which one?


----------



## Alemanniafan

licenseplateman said:


> Pontiac Grand ..... You guess what the last word is.


Pontiac Grand Ville.

Now go ahead and guess this one:








Because it's probably kinda evil, this Hint:
It's from a very small German car manufacturer.


----------



## licenseplateman

Yes, it's a Pontiac Grand Ville 

I have no idea about your car.


----------



## Alemanniafan

licenseplateman said:


> Yes, it's a Pontiac Grand Ville
> 
> I have no idea about your car.


It's from a company founded by two young engineers together with a design student in 2000, after pesenting a prototype at the IAA in Fankfurt 1999.
The car I posted was sold until 2006.
In 2009 the company then went bankrupt, but a customer accuired the brand and company, so it still exists today and manufactures the second generation of that car.


----------



## licenseplateman

Yes! Roadster then?


----------



## Alemanniafan

licenseplateman said:


> Yes! Roadster then?


Yes that's it.


----------



## licenseplateman

:banana: guess this one










I will be able to be here again in around 20 minutes. I'm going to eat :cheers:


----------



## KiwiGuy

It's a Renault 12!

I win the internets (unless there is a catch)!


----------



## licenseplateman

Yes it's a Renault 12 
Post your pic.


----------



## KiwiGuy

Guess the car.


----------



## licenseplateman

I have no idea so I will guess what country it's from :lol:

American?
German?
British?


----------



## licenseplateman

I think I have found it 

Is it a Hulme F1?


----------



## licenseplateman

I feel 99 % right. I will post a new pic.


----------



## Galro

VW 411 or 412?


----------



## Alemanniafan

VW 1600 Variant?


----------



## KiwiGuy

licenseplateman said:


> I think I have found it
> 
> Is it a Hulme F1?


Yes you are right. And it's produced in New Zealand. 

As for your latest pic: Volkswagen 412 Variant. Same pic as on the Wiki article.


----------



## licenseplateman

Galro said:


> VW 411 or 412?


Yes, it's a VW 411. Post a new pic


----------



## Galro

Okay, here it comes. I want to name of the black car.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Bizzarrini 5300


----------



## Galro

^^ It's actually a Iso Grifo a3/c, but I don't think there are any visible differences between this car and the later ones named Bizzarrini 5300. So fair enough, your turn.


----------



## Satyricon84

Here it comes. It shouldn't be difficult though


----------



## Satyricon84

Dodge Caliber is one of my favourite car of ever, I wished to buy it but if in Brazil it doesn't exist, I have to find another car without spend much money. Cause if there's so high tax it's no worth to import my car which has already 5 years.....


----------



## mopc

^^ No, any car in that category in Brazil would cost you over 60,000 USD. Cars are insanely expensive here, even the locally produced ones.


----------



## Satyricon84

Yes my girlfriend said it, that even fuel is expansive being Brazil oil productor. Just I'll need a car there so I have to buy something, cause she hasn't car. she had moto but she sold, however I don't like moto, especially on that streets. too dangerous....in the end i think i'll get an old rusty VW Fusca to remake new :lol:


----------



## mopc

Now here is a rare piece of ass:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Satyricon84 said:


> Dodge Caliber is one of my favourite car of ever, I wished to buy it but if in Brazil it doesn't exist, I have to find another car without spend much money. Cause if there's so high tax it's no worth to import my car which has already 5 years.....


You don't want a Caliber, they are terrible cars.


----------



## mopc

Satyricon84 said:


> Yes my girlfriend said it, that even fuel is expansive being Brazil oil productor. Just I'll need a car there so I have to buy something, cause she hasn't car. she had moto but she sold, however I don't like moto, especially on that streets. too dangerous....in the end i think i'll get an old rusty VW Fusca to remake new :lol:


well I recomend a used compact car with air-conditioning (essential for Brazilian summer), such as the Fiat Palio, VW Gol, Ford Fiesta. They are "cheap" for Brazilian standards, economic and easy to sell. 

Myabe a nice 2008 Ford Fiesta sedan could match your needs, compact but nice trunk:


----------



## Satyricon84

I-275westcoastfl said:


> You don't want a Caliber, they are terrible cars.


why?


----------



## Satyricon84

mopc said:


> well I recomend a used compact car with air-conditioning (essential for Brazilian summer), such as the Fiat Palio, VW Gol, Ford Fiesta. They are "cheap" for Brazilian standards, economic and easy to sell.
> 
> Myabe a nice 2008 Ford Fiesta sedan could match your needs, compact but nice trunk:


What about Fiat Stilo Estate? I drive it in Italy and I feel very good with it. Or Fiat Punto? Are these expansive there?


----------



## mopc

The Fiat Stilo only existed in the hatchback four-door version in Brazil, it was discontinued in 2010. 










The Fiat Punto is an excellent choice. A new one sells for some 40K R$ (27,000 USD) with good equipment, you can find used ones for 20, 18 grand.

The Punto only exists in the four-door version, and is what Italians call the Grande Punto:










link to Brazilian used car sales website, Fiat Punto: http://www.ooyyo.it/auto-usate/fiat-punto/brasile-vitoria


----------



## mopc

Another good choice is this, especially if you want to experience a car thay only exists in Brazil:










The Volkswagen Voyage. About same price as the Punto. A Brazilian classic since 1981.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Satyricon84 said:


> why?


Chrysler and Dodge cars are crappy. Well, they are cars with good equipment, powerful engines, interesting designs, etc... but aren't reliable. No wonder it went bankrupt and the American government didn't want to bail them out.


----------



## mopc

mopc said:


> Now here is a rare piece of ass:


dont forget to guess!


----------



## Alemanniafan

mopc said:


> dont forget to guess!


Ford Granada?


----------



## licenseplateman

:banana: New picture

It's very small, but maybe it will be harder then  Good luck and well it was actually my turn before.


----------



## Alemanniafan

licenseplateman said:


> :banana: New picture
> 
> It's very small, but maybe it will be harder then  Good luck and well it was actually my turn before.


Plymouth Roadrunner? Or Plymouth GTX?


----------



## licenseplateman

hno:


----------



## Alemanniafan

Buick GSX?


----------



## licenseplateman

It's a Buick Skylark. I'm not sure if it's a GSX model of it or not, so I will let you post the next picture.


----------



## Alemanniafan

Okay then here's the next one:








pic from: http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kzkl0xFvjf1qzsctzo1_500.jpg


----------



## Alemanniafan

No guesses yet, to difficult?
Then I'll add some more info:
When the manufacturer brought out this car the early units were produced within the company completely, but the own manufactured body was relatively heavy for a sportscar, so the makers decided to have the external coachworking done externally by other companies. That is why the same car was sold in versions with differently designed bodies, mostly either of the design type I posted above or alternatively of this design type here:








(pic:http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6235/6320093876_574cf68c17_m.jpg)
Within those main designs, they also manufactured variations as convertible and as a spider. In addition to those there were also a few more very rare unique and individual design versions.
Since it was a rather luxurious sportscar one can easily immagine that it is overall a rare oldtimer.


----------



## mopc

I am puzzled here, I think it might be a Datsun, but I can't find the model.


----------



## Galro

Yes, you are right in that it is a Nissan/Datsun.


----------



## mopc

Was it a prototype or a serially produced model?


----------



## Galro

^^ Not a prototype, it was a real model. But they were just few a hundred made and each were hand made.


----------



## licenseplateman

I think I have found it 

Is it a Nissan Silvia CSP311 or as it also were called Datsun Coupe 1500?


----------



## Galro

^^ Yes, correct!


----------



## licenseplateman

New picture


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Talbot 1510 or Simca 1307


----------



## licenseplateman

It's a Simca 1307


----------



## Satyricon84

Guess the car


----------



## Galro

licenseplateman said:


> It's a Simca 1307


Sure about that? It says Talbot on the right side of the bonnet.


----------



## Galro

Satyricon84 said:


> Guess the car


Isn't this the 1948 FIAT Zanussi 750 that drove in mille miglia?


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Damn, I should stop to use pics of the millemiglia, you know them all!! Were you there too maybe? :lol:


----------



## licenseplateman

Galro said:


> Sure about that? It says Talbot on the left side of the bonnet.


Actually Simca 1307 and Talbot 1510 are the same car. While searching after pictures on Google for Simca 1307 this came up and I didn't take notice of Talbot at first.


----------



## Satyricon84

Galro said:


> Sure about that? It says Talbot on the right side of the bonnet.


But the badge is of Simca... very strange


----------



## Galro

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Damn, I should stop to use pics of the millemiglia, you know them all!! Were you there too maybe? :lol:


No, I'm young. I'm just interested in old cars and Mille Miglia is rather famous.  

Next:


----------



## Galro

Satyricon84 said:


> But the badge is of Simca... very strange


Is it? It looks like a Chrysler badge to me. Still strange though.


----------



## Maadeuurija

Corvette Stingray?


----------



## Satyricon84

Galro said:


> Is it? It looks like a Chrysler badge to me. Still strange though.












I think they have same logo


----------



## Galro

Maadeuurija said:


> Corvette Stingray?


No, but it was developed as a answer to the Corvette.


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
Is it a Smart?


----------



## Alemanniafan

licenseplateman said:


> ^^
> Is it a Smart?


Nope, that would have been a bit to easy. 
Unlike the Smart, it's a very rare car.


----------



## licenseplateman

Alemanniafan said:


> Nope, that would have been a bit too easy.
> Unlike the Smart, it's a very rare car.


Another German manufacturer? You seem to like Germany a lot because of your user name.


----------



## Alemanniafan

licenseplateman said:


> Another German manufacturer? You seem to like Germany a lot because of your user name.


Well my user name refers to a soccer club: Alemannia Aachen


----------



## licenseplateman

Alemanniafan said:


> Well my user name refers to a soccer club: Alemannia Aachen


Okay. I had no idea about that :lol:

I know absolutely nothing about soccer 

I didn't even know about Zlatan Ibrahimovic until some months ago (just joking )

Anyway, I have no idea about your posted car. Somebody else has to try.


----------



## Alemanniafan

licenseplateman said:


> Okay. I had no idea about that :lol:
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about soccer
> 
> I didn't even know about Zlatan Ibrahimovic until some months ago (just joking )
> 
> Anyway, I have no idea about your posted car. Somebody else has to try.


I originally registered here in scyskrapercity because of the awesome stadium section. 

Well about the car... If I say to mutch about it I fear that it would soon get a bit easy to find. But with a bit of rationing you should probably be able to get an idea about how and where to search for it.


----------



## Alemanniafan

No more guesses yet?
Okay, then I'll give you guys a really big hint:

It's an electric car.


----------



## mopc

I really have no idea....


----------



## Alemanniafan

Okay some more final hints then:
The car is one of the earlier electric cars from the 90ties. So naturally only a few were built and sold, electric cars just weren't anywhere near competitive to normal gasoline powered cars then, simply because of the relatively high prices for these type of cars and their batteries. So of this car only about 140 were sold. 

But it was one of the first electric cars available in Germany or even Europe which was practical enough and adequate for everyday use with its 12 kw engine, a topspeed of 120km/h and a range of about 100km, later versions with better batteries had ranges of 150km and with modifications even up to a maximum of 350km range. So this car does up to date have a certain fanbase and is pretty well known and popular for electric cars of that age.

It was designed and engineered by a very small company in southern Germany, but it was manufactured and assembled under exclusive license by a formerly east German company which was very famous for its very popular mopeds sold in the former GDR and other eastern european countries during the communist era. This moped here:








picture from:http://s202298509.online.de/subgroups_images/1.jpg

I hope this info finally helps you guys find it, so I'm not stuck having to completely reveal it myself.


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
I think I can have found it...

Is it a Hotzenblitz electric car?


----------



## Alemanniafan

licenseplateman said:


> ^^
> I think I can have found it...
> 
> Is it a Hotzenblitz electric car?


Yes a Hotzenblitz, they were manufactured by Simson.
The moped up there is the famous east German Simson Schwalbe (Schwalbe = swallow in english).


----------



## licenseplateman

Okay, let's see how hard this is going to be


----------



## wordsofsilence

Ford?


----------



## licenseplateman

wordsofsilence said:


> Ford?


:down:


----------



## wordsofsilence

Austin?


----------



## licenseplateman

wordsofsilence said:


> Austin?


No


----------



## Alemanniafan

Alvis 1240 CV or Alvis 10/30hp?


----------



## licenseplateman

Alemanniafan said:


> Alvis 1240 CV or Alvis 10/30hp?


No


----------



## wordsofsilence

Morris?


----------



## licenseplateman

wordsofsilence said:


> Morris?


:yes:


----------



## wordsofsilence

Morris Minor Tourer?


----------



## licenseplateman

wordsofsilence said:


> Morris Minor Tourer?


No


----------



## wordsofsilence

Morris Cowley?


----------



## licenseplateman

wordsofsilence said:


> Morris Cowley?


:banana: yes


----------



## wordsofsilence




----------



## Galro

MG T-type of some sort?


----------



## wordsofsilence

nope


----------



## Galro

Mg PA? Is it MG at all?


----------



## wordsofsilence

Yes, correct. MG PA Roadster


----------



## Galro

This one then:


----------



## RobbieRotten

Possibly an Alfa Romeo?


----------



## Burden

Anyone guess these two:


----------



## tone_c

Mark IV Toyota Supra and a VY/VZ Holden Commodore. 

Any hints for the red car?


----------



## Galro

*@Burden* It would be nice if you could wait for your turn before you post guesses next time.  


RobbieRotten said:


> Possibly an Alfa Romeo?


No, no Alfa.



tone_c said:


> Mark IV Toyota Supra and a VY/VZ Holden Commodore.
> 
> Any hints for the red car?


The marque is no longer with us ...


----------



## Galro

Since no one wanted to guess any more: It's a Moretti 750 gran sport with design by Michelotti. Very pretty if you ask me. Here is a picture from the front too:










Feel free to post a new quiz!


----------



## licenseplateman

New picture

Let's take a extremely easy one just to start it up again :lol:


----------



## NordikNerd

hmm, I don't have a clue.


----------



## licenseplateman

NordikNerd said:


> hmm, I don't have a clue.


:lol:


----------



## NordikNerd

Can anyone guess this car ?


----------



## MajKeR_

Chrysler Pacifica?


----------

